# A Brief, Solely Aesthetic Review of the Rolex Explorer II



## Edd1 (Mar 15, 2010)

*A Brief, Solely Aesthetic Review of the Rolex Explorer II 
*
Entirely disinterested in the mechanics of the matter, i.e. the automatic movement, and largely disinterested in the history of the watch, except where it plays into my interest in how markets and marketing develop, I have reviewed the aesthetics of my new Rolex Explorer II with an eye to helping the prospective buyer. For the lazy man disinclined to reading: yes, this is something you now want.

I have one thanks to my charming and sweet wife, who went out of her way to snap one up for me 
























 
*General Impression *

This is a perfect watch for anyone within the following paradox (a description of myself, so obviously I am very happy with this watch, but also I am sure a description of many others):

* A pathological preference for the Rolex brand
* An inescapable dislike of the smaller, older Rolex watches based on their apparently diminutive size

In addition to

* A desire to avoid anything too flashy 
* A love of durability in a watch, over something that needs to be treated like a lady

In short, I believe the Rolex Explorer II represents a very intelligent development in the marketing of Rolex, with the outcome that the Rolex Explorer II (REII) sports an aesthetic that will thrill those at whom said marketing is aimed (myself) but perhaps not quite capture the imagination of those at whom it is not, or those who have smaller wrists/hands. For the latter, there are many others. For the former, I think REII is the only show in town.

My initial impression, personally, was therefore joy: joy that Rolex have finally made something that doesn't look too small on my wrist (or too big, RE: the DeepSea) and joy that the watch is something that I can strap on and forget about, regardless of suit or t-shirt scenarios. I certainly won't be falling in love with more than one lady and I feel the same about this sort of kit - the romance of the matter is having "your" watch, not a collection. For me, it doesn't get much better than this, especially after years of simply not wanting to buy a 39mm or 40mm Rolex while at the same time lusting after the one and only Rolex. Personally, I blame Sean Connery in Goldfinger.

More generally, then, I made reference above to size. how I disliked the size of those watches that did fit - the Omega Planet Ocean 45.5mm is a handsome beastie, as is the Rolex DeepSea at I believe c. 44mm, but both would distort my shirt cuffs and generally draw too much attention to my choice of watch. The new Rolex GMT Master II, when it came out, seemed to present a solution to the (first world) problem, but the shiny centre links left me cold.

Step in the REII. Size? Perfect. Brushed steel? Perfect. Second time zone? Very useful (I have family predominantly in two time zones). The only choice was white or black - I slept on it and chose black. The black hands on the white dial were a real temptation. Beautiful really. But for me, black dials are synonymous with Rolex and the black dial version simply seemed more masculine.

Personally, I couldn't be happier. A working professional in an international institution, I deal with many and varied stakeholders. The REII is just right. Not too much, not too little. In short, its quality speaks for itself and it is the quality and beauty, rather than gimmicks or gold, that make this Rolex what it is: understated luxury, the best possible kind.

*Bezel: Numbers and Steel Effect*

One of the more pleasurable aspects of the Explorer II, among many, are the jet-back, engraved numbers that compose the brushed, stainless steel bezel. These numbers are bold, even under the protective plastic that the watch is displayed in, but when that plastic is removed they are breath-taking. Don't forget that when you are looking at the watch in the store, at a new Rolex that is, there is this layer of plastic across much of the watch. You're not getting the true intention of Mr Rolex's artistic creation while this plastic is on, something very apparent not only in terms of the numbers mentioned above, but also the brushed steel of the bezel. In the case of the latter, Rolex has created a subtle, alluring and classy sun-ray effect in the way the metal has been brushed. This effect is unseen in normal light, but very much jumps out of the watch when it is in normal or brilliant light. Lines of lighter light move across the bezel in tiny fine lines and larger pools of light, while at no time seeming "shiny". This is something that I think has to be seen to be appreciated in full, tricky until the plastic is removed.







_The Sun Dial effect on the bezel 
_
 *The Markers and Hands *

The markers and hands are a gently creamy white (and a brilliant blue in the dark, although I generally try to marry dark time with sleep time so am not that bothered about how bright the illumination may or may not be) with a light metallic surround (either white gold or steel, I've heard different things and have yet to read the manual in any detail). The most interesting thing about the markers and hands in person isn't the "floating hands" effect I've read about in the online forums but can't see - instead it is how the markers and hands have three very different visual effects depending on the light: 1) in dull or indirect light, the surrounds of the markers and hands show a dark-steel colour, lending the watch a sense of being up to no good in a late night Parisian parlour, possibly with cards and cigars involved, definitely with cocktails. Very satisfying... 2) As soon as the hands catch the light, however, they light up into a light-silver colour, instantly making the second hand appear with far more prominence as if by magic and producing a sporty, bubbly-quaffing, noon at the races effect. Very exciting... 3) In bright light, and at certain angles therein, the markers seem as white as can be and the watch seems wanting of an adventure, presumably somewhere with more of the same lighting conditions. All of this speaks to the marvelous quality of the watch, and at no time do any of these transitions seem out of place: they seem natural and remaining with the understated nature of the watch and, for severe want of a better word, extremely Rolexy.

*Bracelet *

Three words on the bracelet, followed by more than three words on the bracelet: chunky, solid, tapered. It's a thing of quite some joy for a number of reasons. The first is comfort. It works very well in concert with the flat case back to provide for a watch that, while somewhat heavy, can be worn for 24 hours without any discomfort whatsoever. The bracelet is also brushed, to catch and quash the light and to avoid any tacky shiny look; nonetheless that captured light is shown off in bands of light and dark moving across the bracelet as you move your wrist. Something once again that has to be seen to be appreciated. The bracelet is also tapered, being thinner the further away from the watch face it travels. This has a very, very satisfying effect, not least because the effort put into making the links just perfect to this end is quite clear: they match as separate pieces of steel into a perfectly fluid  line. This is one of the more obvious elements of superior quality in this watch and looks very classy. Finally, the clasp is flawless: big, solid, but perfectly proportioned to the bracelet and the watch. Add in a 5mm easy adjust function and you're a happy man.

*Arrow Hand *

Some may not like the orange of the second hour hand, that which denotes 24 hours. I love it. It's also extremely useful. 






 _The second orange "arrow" 24 hour hand_

*Conclusion *

I think this watch will take a serious piece of market share in the "larger" watch category, and serve to re-woo those who buy Omega and other brands in the absence of "large enough" Rolex watches. It's hard to see what Rolex could have done better for this crowd, to be honest: no doubt other profiles of watch enthusiasts will feel other things too, good and bad.

I'd welcome others' thoughts and I'll write more on this watch when I get a chance.


----------



## salviotti (Sep 8, 2013)

Great review. I love this watch and hope to own one someday. My favorite Rolex by far.


----------



## surgerator (Jan 26, 2014)

Great review -- especially for those of us who are a little more inclined to the aesthetics of the REII.

To me, Rolex is the quintessential watch to own.

I am a first time Rolex owner, and intentionally waited until my 40th to purchase, because I felt that it would be a more mature time in my life to appreciate owning such a fine piece of machinery. This has turned out to be true. I also am glad I waited because a friend of mine purchased the 16570 model a few years back; and when we compared watches, the earlier model felt, for a lack of better words, cheap. This model (216570), aside from the obvious change in the case diameter, feels much more solid, and has a greater 'depth' in its appearance. Even the bracelet and clasp feel far more solid. 

Before I purchased this watch, I was always one to get watches that had a lot of gizmos (chronometer, alarm, etc), and was a tad fearful that I'd be compromising so much with scaling down in the functionality with the REII. But, the one gizmo on it, the hand for the alternate time zone, has come in very handy -- as I travel for work and is a joy to just look at the dial and be reminded of my home time (without pressing any buttons). I have the white dial vs. your black dial. I slept on this, too. I went with the white, and am still very happy with it.

Fantastic watch!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review. I had one and sold it to get a Daytona, but I miss that particular watch.


----------



## hesoffran (Jan 23, 2014)

Great review. Very good looking watch.


----------



## WareagleSig (Mar 26, 2014)

I absolutely love this watch. I own the older white version, got it for a 10th anniversary about 12 years ago. Now I'm lusting after this newer, larger model with the orange hand. You'll enjoy this for many years! Congrats


----------



## andydaniel (Mar 8, 2014)

Great review, cool watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

Great reading. Perfect review.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Superb review!!! Thanks


----------



## DWMC (Mar 10, 2014)

Very happy with my white dial, and I share your assessment.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Great thanks for the thorough review. This is the model Rolex I am gunning for at the moment. However, having a smaller wrist (~6.5") I need to be fitted for the 16570 in black. Tried on the 42mm at the AD yesterday and it was a tad too long L2L. I can see this being an everyday watch for many years.


----------



## Walter Moore (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful watch and great review.


----------



## MRoy888 (Feb 4, 2014)

Great review!


----------



## DWMC (Mar 10, 2014)

I am taking my Exp II scuba diving today. Must remember to screw down that crown.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

What an enjoyable review, thank you! I'm lusting after the white version myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice review, and refreshingly un-snooty for a Rolex review.


----------

